# JVC KW-M560BT - Boot Screen Change



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey everyone - As the title says I have a JVC KW-M560BT 

I have been following the boot screen changing as per : How To Change Kenwood Load Screen | Customise Start Screen

On this unit however I had to find out to tap top left and _top right_ which is different from the video above.

I have formated my .bmp Image to be RGB 5,6,5 - 16bit using GIMP - and text file is as follows :

Opening Customize
[FILE]image1.bmp
[VERSION]9876
~END

My question is I keep getting blue screen - NG when I attempt to upload

Did they change anything to uploading this on JVC and Kenwood head units - any changes to image specs or text requirements?
Any help would be appricated!


----------



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

TTT


----------



## JiNama (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey I just tried the same process on the same unit and got NG. Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## murk (May 2, 2021)

any updates about the issue? I even couldnt enter the customize menu can you help me about it?


----------



## JiNama (Apr 25, 2021)

murk said:


> any updates about the issue? I even couldnt enter the customize menu can you help me about it?


I still keep getting”NG” error when I try, so no luck there. To get into the menu, go into settings, AV settings, AV-IN = on (or off I can’t remember right now). Then go to the app drawer, AV OUT app, double tap top left, double tap top right, single tap top left, single tap top right


----------



## murk (May 2, 2021)

JiNama said:


> I still keep getting”NG” error when I try, so no luck there. To get into the menu, go into settings, AV settings, AV-IN = on (or off I can’t remember right now). Then go to the app drawer, AV OUT app, double tap top left, double tap top right, single tap top left, single tap top right


Thank you I got in customize menu bu I got NG too. 
I think we need to create an image 914x480 and compress it to 800x480 but I dont understand the compress does it same with the resize or is it a dfferent process? Do you have an idea?


----------



## JiNama (Apr 25, 2021)

murk said:


> Thank you I got in customize menu bu I got NG too.
> I think we need to create an image 914x480 and compress it to 800x480 but I dont understand the compress does it same with the resize or is it a dfferent process? Do you have an idea?


i don’t exactly know either. I did try making a 914x480 image and compressing it to 800x480 using online-converter.com but it still did not work. I’m thinking the issue is the [VERSION] part in the text file, but I can’t find which version we need for our unit.


----------



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

Still havent found out how this works, anybody have any luck?


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Can you explain how you got 


murk said:


> Thank you I got in customize menu bu I got NG too.
> I think we need to create an image 914x480 and compress it to 800x480 but I dont understand the compress does it same with the resize or is it a dfferent process? Do you have an idea?


into the customization menu with certainty, please?


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

blackbird_7867 said:


> Still havent found out how this works, anybody have any luck?


Figured it out bois

Go to settings, select “AV” to make sure that your ‘AV-OUT’ is set to “OFF”. Now, go to the apps (app drawer) & select the app/function “AV Off”. Then from that screen you want to tap twice (2) in the top left corner, twice (2) in the bottom left corner, once (1) in the top left corner, and once (1) in the bottom left corner. *You may have to calibrate your screen once* but after a few tries (because the touch screen is finicky) you should be in the


blackbird_7867 said:


> Hey everyone - As the title says I have a JVC KW-M560BT
> 
> I have been following the boot screen changing as per : How To Change Kenwood Load Screen | Customise Start Screen
> 
> ...


Go to settings, select “AV” to make sure that your ‘AV-OUT’ is set to “OFF”. Now, go to the apps (app drawer) & select the app/function “AV Off”. Then from that screen you want to tap twice (2) in the top left corner, twice (2) in the bottom left corner, once (1) in the top left corner, and once (1) in the bottom left corner. *You may have to calibrate your screen once* but after a few tries (because the touch screen is finicky) you should be in the ‘Customize Menu’. From there you want to select “Opening Customize”. Now, as for the image, you want to have a 800x480 pixel image that’s of .bmp format in 16Bit RGB of “R5 G6 B5”. Save that image to a BLANK Fat32 flash drive as “image1”. Now, make a text document with the following:

Opening Customize
[FILE]image1.bmp
[VERSION]9876
~END

(NO SPACES between text & brackets btw)
Now, Save that text document you’ve just made to your Fat32 flash drive that should ONLY have your “image1” file saved to it as well. Then, safely eject the flash drive (to prevent file damage after this long process) & plug that bad boi into your JVC that’s waiting on the customization menu & you should have your image upon next startup!


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Devontefllr4 said:


> “Go to settings, select “AV” to make sure that your ‘AV-OUT’ is set to “OFF”. Now, go to the apps (app drawer) & select the app/function “AV Off”. Then from that screen you want to tap twice (2) in the top left corner, twice (2) in the bottom left corner, once (1) in the top left corner, and once (1) in the bottom left corner. *You may have to calibrate your screen once* but after a few tries (because the touch screen is finicky) you should be in the ‘Customize Menu’. From there you want to select “Opening Customize”. Now, as for the image, you want to have a 800x480 pixel image that’s of .bmp format in 16Bit RGB of “R5 G6 B5”. Save that image to a BLANK Fat32 flash drive as “image1”. Now, make a text document with the following:
> 
> Opening Customize
> [FILE]image1.bmp
> ...


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Many thanks for the detailed instructions.
I’m sure I can create and install the image ok, but just can’t get into the customize screen. When I tap the bottom left of the screen it goes back to the Home Screen. Any thoughts. I can’t find how to calibrate the screen.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sideshowbob said:


> Many thanks for the detailed instructions.
> I’m sure I can create and install the image ok, but just can’t get into the customize screen. When I tap the bottom left of the screen it goes back to the Home Screen. Any thoughts. I can’t find how to calibrate the screen.
> Thanks in advance.


Tap just to the left of the six squares button (app menu button). I still can’t get it on my first try lol it doesn’t have to be put in as fast as a San Andreas cheat code either!


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Devontefllr4 said:


> Tap just to the left of the six squares button (app menu button). I still can’t get it on my first try lol it doesn’t have to be put in as fast as a San Andreas cheat code either!





Devontefllr4 said:


> Tap just to the left of the six squares button (app menu button). I still can’t get it on my first try lol it doesn’t have to be put in as fast as a San Andreas cheat code either!


can’t be done on my screen. if I go as far left as possible, it still actives the app button. Any further left and I touch the black edge (home/off)…. So screen must need to be calibrated. Any idea how to do that?


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

what model do you have??


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sideshowbob said:


> can’t be done on my screen. if I go as far left as possible, it still actives the app button. Any further left and I touch the black edge (home/off)…. So screen must need to be calibrated. Any idea how to do that?


This could clear up a lot of confusion later on lol


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Same as the original post. JVC KW-M560BT


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sideshowbob said:


> Same as the original post. JVC KW-M560BT


Okok, try the same pattern but with the top left & top right of the screen. Starting with the left


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Outstanding. I had tried that before, but only tried it once….. and it didn’t work. After a few tries I got it sorted!! Legend. Thx again.


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry to be a pain, but I cannot seem to create an 16bit RGB image. I'm a Mac user, and have downloaded GIMP to try and use that, but can't make it work. I also have photoshop 4. Can anyone help with a quick "how to" in one of these programs please? Many thanks


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe its not possible on the M-560BT?? I'm wondering if "blackbird 7867" ever got this sorted??


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

In GIMP, I just did ‘export as’ & chose or typed in “.bmp”. From there, once you go to export it should bring up the 16/32 bit option screen.


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

So when I'm creating a "new image" in GIMP, do I set the image size to 800 x 480 pixels, then under advanced options select RGB colour and 16 bit integer?? Then import my image......


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, so with some mucking around, I found the BMP extension (windows BMP), and exported it in the R5 G6 B5 format, but I still get NG blue screen.

I noticed that there was no space in-between the file name, but there was a space inside the file.....

........also make sure the text document is labeled “OpeningCusomize"

Opening Customize
[FILE]image1.bmp
[VERSION]9876
~END


Could this be the issue....or could I have a different version number???

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Tried it with and without the spaces...no go...wondering if its a different version. 

Is there anyway to find out what version my unit is running?


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

I’ll have to hop into GIMP to give you a good walkthrough


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

I think I have the image bit sorted, as above I’m wondering if it’s a different version?
Do you have the same head unit?


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

I accidentally got into the version # area once but my head unit (KW-M650BT) aligned with the “9876” version code #. I’ll try to figure out what worked for me to get it in the chat for you!


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Brilliant. Many thanks.


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sideshowbob said:


> I think I have the image bit sorted, as above I’m wondering if it’s a different version?
> Do you have the same head unit?


Ok so I believe it would be two taps in the top left, two taps in the top right, two taps in the top left. That should bring you to the “Dealer Menu”, after a few tries, & you wanna go to “System info” & scroll all the way down until you see “DATA1” that should be your version #. To be sure though, grab any 4 digit # from that screen so you don’t have to try to get back into it later if DATA1 doesn’t work lol


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Devontefllr4 said:


> Ok so I believe it would be two taps in the top left, two taps in the top right, two taps in the top left. That should bring you to the “Dealer Menu”, after a few tries, & you wanna go to “System info” & scroll all the way down until you see “DATA1” that should be your version #. To be sure though, grab any 4 digit # from that screen so you don’t have to try to get back into it later if DATA1 doesn’t work lol


BTW I’m just guessing that pattern due to my head units pattern resulting in being the top left & bottom right


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

That doesn’t work for me. Must have tried it 50 times. Can’t do bottom right either as that’s the phone icon. :-(


----------



## Devontefllr4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sideshowbob said:


> That doesn’t work for me. Must have tried it 50 times. Can’t do bottom right either as that’s the phone icon. :-(


Did you have the “AV OFF”??


----------



## Sideshowbob (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## JiNama (Apr 25, 2021)

Anyone with this headunit know the VERSION # to use? I have a feeling that that is our issue resulting in "NG".


----------



## MiataPower (Aug 9, 2021)

+1 same issue with kw-m560bt, still stuck

-Tried loading seperate 800x480 and 914x480 images exported to bmp in gimp set to 16bit 5,6,5
-Updated firmware to latest version released in the last few months, hoped it would help, _spoiler_ it didnt - but did try both image resolutions again 

keen to see if anyone does get this one fixed, just having to settle for a custom background atm


----------



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

Still havent sorted this out myself, for sure is top left and right for menu, but I suspect its something with the Version or file formatting


----------



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

Someone on facebook mentioned all the same stuff but save as a jpg.. going to try tonight


----------



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

Did not work, anybody else figure it out?


----------



## blackbird_7867 (Mar 2, 2021)

I did the updates last night and digging into the info screens, found :

Would 7727 make more sense for version number of this unit?


----------



## Joilo (Sep 18, 2021)

blackbird_7867 said:


> J'ai fait les mises à jour hier soir et en fouillant dans les écrans d'informations, j'ai trouvé :
> 
> 7727 aurait-il plus de sens pour le numéro de version de cet appareil ?
> View attachment 308484
> ...


----------



## Jeepster05LJ (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m looking for the solution to this as well. I updated to the latest firmware and tried both 9876 and 7727 both giving the NG. Tried BMP and JPG with the same NG. Hopefully someone will figure out a solution that works.


----------



## SileNceR_RH (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm having the same issue, in Australia. Took forever to work out how to get into the customise screen, the top left and right tap sequence did the trick, not bottom left.

Running the latest firmware (I updated before doing anything else)

I thought the size of my USB might have been the issue so I partitioned to 2GB and formatted FAT16, have tried various text file formats, tried JPG and BMP images. Using GIMP and Photoshop for exporting 16 bit BMP, 5,6,5 ratio and also x1,5,6,5 - I note that the images created as 5,6,5 don't open even as a custom wallpaper (unit hangs) where the X1,5,6,5 image opens okay.

I've also tried renaming the BMP files to .rgb565

I've run out of time tonight (it's midnight now) so I'm calling it a night; but keen to know if anyone has actually had success with working it out with a KW-M560BT...


----------



## Jacob huuuuuufff (Dec 8, 2021)

I have been trying this more a few weeks. Got the bmp and everything right I believe but when I get the main menu it doesn’t let me click open customize. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Jacob huuuuuufff (Dec 8, 2021)

murk said:


> any updates about the issue? I even couldnt enter the customize menu can you help me about it?


How’d you get in?


----------



## velociraptor (6 mo ago)

Bump! Kenwood DMX47S! Took forever to figure out the custom menu as for this unit its top left and top right instead of lower left. Upon figuring that out, now stuck at blue NG screen and tried every possible file way and size. Anybody figure out if the CustomizeText version # is different for the newer units? Kenwood must've caught up with the previous way and decided to screw everyone else with new method . Very frustrating to not be able to customize your own purchased unit as they consider it a "dealer" only feature and when asked over support they act as if this feature is nonexistent and refuse to accept its existence....

After multiple searches found this : 2019 KENWOOD Multimedia Opening Screen Customize Instructions

but it's only accessible to dealers. of course.


----------



## bobgiles87 (14 d ago)

Bump. Anybody have a login or info on this? ^^


----------



## sidahmed.zerrouki (5 d ago)

hi 
no solution ?


----------



## sidahmed.zerrouki (5 d ago)

I found this on a forum


----------

